# Isdone.dll error



## jim99987 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have started to receive an error with ISDone.dll when trying to install games. Here is what I have tried.

1. Downloaded ISDone.dll and put in System32 and SysWOW64. The file was not there before I put it there
2. Ran CCleaner to clean registry errors.

Does anybody know how to fix this error?

I did try the regvr32. I got a message stating the DLL was loaded but the entry=point DLLRegisterServer was not found. I scanned system files w/ no errors.

Game is NBA 2k16.. Bought the game in ISO format and this keeps happening. Here is the result of the path command. I just tried installing the game on another PC and the same thing happened.. I am so confused.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did you purchase the game from?


----------



## jim99987 (Dec 17, 2015)

Downloaded from torrent


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Please check the site rules....because torrents are pirated and circumvent certain rules, we cannot provide assistance with them.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread too: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/isdone-dll-error.1162445/

Please do not start more than one thread per question. Also, no need for a poll.


----------

